# Purchase DVR without 2 year additional commitment?



## LarryA (Sep 5, 2006)

Is there any way to purchase a dvr for existing customers without having to commit for 2 additional years? We don't mind paying the monthly rental fee, but don't want to commit for an additional term. We have been Directv customers for many years. It doesn't seem correct. Is there any place to go with this?


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Larry I agree with you but typically Directv requires a commitment on equipment upgrades. I would ask for the best possible discount (free DVR and some free DVR service, etc).


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

You can purchase one outright from DirecTv. Around $500 or so. The hardest part will be finding a CSR that knows how to do so.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

LarryA said:


> Is there any way to purchase a dvr for existing customers without having to commit for 2 additional years? We don't mind paying the monthly rental fee, but don't want to commit for an additional term. We have been Directv customers for many years. It doesn't seem correct. Is there any place to go with this?


If you've been with them for many years, an additional 2 year commitment shouldn't be a problem...no?

J


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

He could get one of these, right? HR21 PRO


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can also purchase an HR21 Pro, which is a commercial/custom (vs. residential) model designed for system integrators and will be owned, rather than leased. The price is down to around $400. That's normally the only receiver model that you can buy new from a source other than DirecTV and still be owned.

Any new leased receiver will come with a 2 year commitment reset. Upfront lease price for an SD-DVR or HD receiver is $100, an HD-DVR is $200 (discounts may be available).


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> You can also purchase an HR21 Pro, which is a commercial/custom (vs. residential) model designed for system integrators and will be owned, rather than leased. The price is down to around $400. That's normally the only receiver model that you can buy new from a source other than DirecTV and still be owned.
> 
> Any new leased receiver will come with a 2 year commitment reset. Upfront lease price for an SD-DVR or HD receiver is $100, an HD-DVR is $200 (discounts may be available).


Unless you pay the OWNED price for the receiver at DirecTV.

Standard Receiver being $150, SD-DVR or HD Receiver being $300, and HD-DVR being $450

Those are rough cost estimates based on the last time I inquired about purchasing the units and are subject to change.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If the OP doesn't have HD now he will have to pay the HD Access for 12 mo even with an owned unit.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

LarryA said:


> Is there any way to purchase a dvr for existing customers without having to commit for 2 additional years? We don't mind paying the monthly rental fee, but don't want to commit for an additional term. We have been Directv customers for many years. It doesn't seem correct. Is there any place to go with this?


If you put in a little time and do your homework you can find owned recievers on ebay. Especially like HR20's. You would probably pay around $100 for it but no extended commitment.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

joshjr said:


> If you put in a little time and do your homework you can find owned recievers on ebay. Especially like HR20's. You would probably pay around $100 for it but no extended commitment.


If you decide to try this, get all of the DVR information from the seller BEFORE CLOSING THE DEAL. Call DirecTV with the Receiver ID (RID) number and verify the unit is owned and clear of any account issues. Otherwise, you won't be able to activate it and will be out the money you spend on it. Be very careful trying to buy a used HR anything, as most are leased, and remain the propery of DirecTV (not the person trying to sell it). Also, be prepared to buy a new access card for it from DirecTV (about $20). That is usually a requirement to activate an owned item that goes to another account.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

carl6 said:


> If you decide to try this, get all of the DVR information from the seller BEFORE CLOSING THE DEAL. Call DirecTV with the Receiver ID (RID) number and verify the unit is owned and clear of any account issues. Otherwise, you won't be able to activate it and will be out the money you spend on it. Be very careful trying to buy a used HR anything, as most are leased, and remain the propery of DirecTV (not the person trying to sell it). Also, be prepared to buy a new access card for it from DirecTV (about $20). That is usually a requirement to activate an owned item that goes to another account.


Yep. If you do your homework then it can work very well for you. I usually just ask the seller for the reciever id and call D* with that and they can tell you if its owned and if there is a balance on the account or if the reciever is able to be activated if you were to buy it. Its not that hard. I gurantee you can find an owned HR20 within 1 day that would be good. Really its a no brainer. I mean pay $199 and then 2 more years or about $100 for the reciever and another $20 for a new card and no new 2 year commitment. I want to do it and have a larger hard drive put in one that I own. I will get to it sooner or later. No rush as ebay is not going anywhere and there are owned HR20's on there all the time. I have probably called in 20-30 that were owned. Just never pulled the trigger on getting one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> If the OP doesn't have HD now he will have to pay the HD Access for 12 mo even with an owned unit.


You have to pay the HD access fee of $10/month for as long as you have HD service.

As for using ebay, when you contact DirecTV make sure to ask for the Access Card Team. The CSR's there are the most knowledgeable for determining if a receiver is owned or leased. Some of the first-line CSR's will tell you a receiver is leased even when it is not.

Also, be aware that if you purchase an owned receiver, it fails, and you have it replaced by DirecTV without the Protection Plan, your new receiver will be a lease. In the past, this created a 2 year commitment extension, but there has been talk that the commitment extension has been dropped for this situation.

- Merg


----------

